

Learn jQuery & JavaScript for Free - mikehostetler
http://learn.appendto.com/lessons

======
shubber
I feel a bit churlish, but this kind of thing always leaves me nonplussed.
jQuery and Javascript have excellent references, and I have a hard time
understanding how anyone really learns any technical topic without working
with the technology and exploring the reference.

I know this is my own auto-didactic prejudice, but I see a lot of this
screencast stuff and am set back by how much people seem to want to be spoon-
fed skills, and by my own disbelief that skill can be acquired that way.

~~~
true_religion
Out of curiosity, what is the excellent reference for Javascript.

When I was first learning it (4 years ago), I ran into a lot of trouble.

Python has Python.org and documentation in reams. C++ has cplusplus.com, C#
has MSDN, PHP has php.net, and so on.

In comparison, W3 schools seems very poorly laid out and not very structured.

~~~
murz
> Out of curiosity, what is the excellent reference for Javascript.

I've always liked:

<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

and

<https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference>

------
Encosia
These first lessons are probably on the elementary side for a lot of us here,
but be sure to check one of them out just to see how the navigation system in
the player works.

I wish every online video tutorial worked like that. It goes a long way toward
mitigating how unscannable video is for tutorial content.

~~~
RedWolves
I have to agree the course map is very slick.

------
pbjorklund
Content aside, this looks really really good. I went looking for the pricing
table before actually playing a video. (Well, I did watch the sites intro
video ofcourse)

Love the map and fiddle integration. Can't wait to see what pops up down the
line.

------
benregenspan
I want my $120K of jQuery University tuition back.

~~~
RedWolves
But it was fun wasn't it?

------
RedWolves
I saw this yesterday. Very high quality video lessons in short bites. I'd be
curious to know what they have planned for future lessons?

~~~
mikehostetler
We have several things planned. Follow us on twitter @appendto to be notified.

~~~
RedWolves
Will it just be jQuery lessons? Any plans for Dojo or mootools types of
lessons? What about lessons for micro libraries like yepnope for example?

~~~
mikehostetler
appendTo is a company founded by former members of the jQuery project. While
we consider ourselves JavaScript experts, we are focused on jQuery.

We do expect to include micro libraries such as YepNope as we get to them.

------
despite2
Anybody able to get the videos to play on Android? I see they have HTML5
video, and my phone tries to play it, but it fails.

~~~
kalleboo
The HTML5 video plays fine for me. Xperia Arc, Android 2.3.3

------
astrofinch
This book is supposed to be good:

<http://jqfundamentals.com/>

~~~
aptsurdist
Good tutorial. I recommend checking out this version
<http://jqfundamentals.com/book/> which is basically a prettier version of the
home page. Weird that it isn't linked to from the home page.

------
levidehaan
who is that guy with the silky voice, its mesmerizing, its like learning
through osmosis.

~~~
jechen
I laughed so hard at this.

------
m_rookie
Beautiful site

------
levidehaan
This is awesome!

